
Show HN: Online resume builder by Applicantio - jacec
I&#x27;m Jacob and i created Applicantio.com<p>I just launched a new feature inside applicantio.com for creating resumes. They can be exported as PDF or viewed online. Over the next couple of days there will be added analytics and other features to it.<p>Site: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resume.applicantio.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resume.applicantio.com&#x2F;</a>
Example: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resume.applicantio.com&#x2F;demo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resume.applicantio.com&#x2F;demo</a><p>Take a peek - i’d love to hear your feedback!
======
bradknowles
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14129154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14129154)

~~~
bradknowles
Where I said:

> Wait. This is supposed to be a good looking resume (see
> [https://imgur.com/a/60YgW](https://imgur.com/a/60YgW))?

> Why would anyone voluntarily choose to make their resume look like that?

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
That's not nice. It's a little basic but you got to start somewhere. Quit
being a dick.

OP, I'd recommend taking a look at this one (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14058815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14058815))
and see if you can use some of it for your needs.

~~~
bradknowles
If someone is going to make a resume generator and post it to HN, then they
need to do at least some minimal basic homework first to understand what a
good looking resume might look like.

I'm sorry, that's just the way it is.

~~~
jacec
You could start by linking what you think is a good resume.

There's a lot of different ways to make a resume, this is just one and im
adding more templates as we speak.

You think this template is bad, thats fair. But i have other users that like
this template. Everyone has their own opinions.

------
23andwalnut
Looks good. Very clean design. It took me a couple of seconds to see the menu
at the top of the builder though (about, contact, experience, etc)

------
thenormal
Minimalism, as I like it.

